# Blender Shenanigans



## GotTheBug (Oct 23, 2012)

In my quest for processing IC's, flatpacks, whatever you like to call them, I had this "bright" idea. How bright? HA, let the comments commence, at least it's a start.

So, I had an old blender (yes, last thing you hear before a redneck dies is "Hey Yall, watch this!").

First, a word of caution, do NOT try to vaporize flat chips in a plastic blender, as they WILL knock a hole in the wall and scare you to death in the process, followed by maniacal laughter, but still...

So I replaced the blender body with a piece of 3" steel pipe, used a cut off portion of an old food can as a cap (at least I remembered to use a glove while holding it in place), and away we went...







The result? Pretty good actually. Made a fine powder out of whole chips, combination of different flat packs off mb and ram.




Now for the fun part, after all that "hard" work, the crappy plastic piece at the bottom of the blade drive decided to martyr itself and put an end to that particular pursuit.

I do hope the education is equal to the entertainment on this one. 

Paul.


----------



## Geo (Oct 24, 2012)

i also use a blender for chips. the difference for me is, i incinerate mine first. ive done several batches in my thrift store blender and its still mechanically sound.


----------



## grance (Oct 24, 2012)

Just like Geo said burn,blend and some water and pan thats how I doit at least


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 24, 2012)

Geo, once again you solved a ? for me. I have been seriously wondering if I should incinerate first. I suppose it "softens" them right up then. Learning curve strikes again!


----------



## 924T (Oct 27, 2012)

The wife unit made it clear that our kitchen blender wasn't going to be used for any chip grinding
experiments, so I'll be emulating Geo and hitting a thrift store this next week.

GotTheBug, I'm glad you posted your pictures------I guess I'm a right-brain learner, so it was very
helpful to see the pictures of what you were 'blending', and the resulting powder.

Keep up the killer improvisation!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 27, 2012)

924T said:


> The wife unit made it clear that our kitchen blender wasn't going to be used for any chip grinding
> experiments, so I'll be emulating Geo and hitting a thrift store this next week.
> 
> GotTheBug, I'm glad you posted your pictures------I guess I'm a right-brain learner, so it was very
> ...



You'll love the next one. I ditched the blender entirely, as I have "stuff" lyin' around the shop. After taking Geo's advise on incinerating, pics here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=15997

I took a small metal bucket to put the incinerated chips into, with a hole in lid to accommodate a mixing paddle, and used said paddle with a hand drill to pulverize the chips into a pretty good powder. Will be screening powder today to see just how fine it went, but results look promising. Pics will be forthcoming when I have some decent results to report.

Paul.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 27, 2012)

924T said:


> The wife unit made it clear that our kitchen blender wasn't going to be used for any chip grinding
> experiments, so I'll be emulating Geo and hitting a thrift store this next week.
> 
> As for me, 2 two ex wives, 2 broken blenders in the shop. Is there a connection?
> ...


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe you just need a better blender, or treat it better.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 27, 2012)

Butcher, and how hard was it really for you to avoid making comment concerning the wives? Lol.


----------



## butcher (Oct 27, 2012)

been married over 36 years, I learned when to keep my mouth shut, and get my own blender.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 27, 2012)

butcher said:


> been married over 36 years, I learned when to keep my mouth shut, and get my own blender.



LOL, where were YOU when I needed you most? 

Too funny.


----------



## larryb (Dec 15, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> In my quest for processing IC's, flatpacks, whatever you like to call them, I had this "bright" idea. How bright? HA, let the comments commence, at least it's a start.
> 
> So, I had an old blender (yes, last thing you hear before a redneck dies is "Hey Yall, watch this!").
> 
> ...


 Hahaha, Loved this testing you did here. Innovative or what. Very good results while it lasted though.  lb


----------

